# Southwest Ohio Meet n Greet



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunday September 8th
at the Scenic River and Trail center in Nisbet Park on the bike trail in Loveland
Bring whatever fishing stuff you got that you want to swap
or really good lies if you don't have anything to swap
If the weathers nice I might even grill out some hotdogs. Just a chance to sit around and talk fishing with the guys from OGF

4pm till probably the bar down the street closes


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

Where is nisbit? I don't have much to trade or sell. But need to meet people in the area. Not from here. I can buy a round or two


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be a little late, OSG. I'm already packed up though and have a whole bunch of Chinese lures to give away. Any idea how many people are coming?


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to try to make it up. I'll be late if I do. We got a big pewee football game today against the rivals up the road


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I'll be a little late, OSG. I'm already packed up though and have a whole bunch of Chinese lures to give away. Any idea how many people are coming?


No clue. I pm the guys I knew most all of them are coming. I have a few Chinese lures, six rods, jig hooks. I think meeting some of the people we all know online will be cool.

Its off the main drag right in downtown Loveland. Go to the bike trail and turn down the little road that run beside it. Google is your friend


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I should make it myself with a handful of spinning and baitcasting rods and reels Id love to sell/trade or whatever


Salmonid


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'll be there need direction to put in my cellphone


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i'll be there need direction to put in my cellphone


Nisbit Park
198 Harrison Ave
Loveland, OH 45140

275E to exit 52 (Loveland/Indian Hill), 
turn left onto Loveland Madeira Rd.
turn right onto E. Kemper Rd.
turn right onto W Loveland Ave (towards the bridge into Loveland)
turn left onto N Karl Brown Way (the first street on the left)
turn right onto Harrison Ave (the first street on the right)
-The building is right there along the bike trail at that intersection. Matulemj's going to be there, so just listen for the screams.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm headed that way. Hope to put some names to faces.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it was good to meet house he's a blast, same for OSG co angler... and the rest
dandrews and delta oscars was there was hoping to have met more.. OSG
i had a blast need to do it again soon


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> it was good to meet house he's a blast, same for OSG co angler... and the rest
> dandrews and delta oscars was there was hoping to have met more.. OSG
> i had a blast need to do it again soon


I'll take a rain check, I would of liked to go, sign me up for 2.0 meet n greet. Hopefully my schedule will open up next go round. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

SMB it was fun


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> SMB it was fun


How could it not be, a bunch of anglin hippies swapping lies! Tell me how big did House's fish get from Friday to tonight!!! lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah I just saw this or I would have made it over there. Hopefully another one of these happens and I will try and make it.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> I'll take a rain check, I would of liked to go, sign me up for 2.0 meet n greet. Hopefully my schedule will open up next go round.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 on that. Would of loved to go and meet some people who enjoy fishing like myself. Schedule dilemma here also, three daughters keep me pretty bus . All the people I know don't really fish and trying to explain things to people who aren't really interested in a subject makes for one awkward conversation. 

Anyways, @ OSG, if you set another one up let me know. From what I've seen on here thus far, most you guys seem to be a close knit groups of stand up guys(excluding fish tales, he he) It would be an awesome experience for me to hear some of all your guys' input and experiences. Don't know if I can offer any more than how to screw up properly.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a great time talking to the Lmr Mod Squad and thanks to OSG for the grub! Oh yeah House i hope the "secret weapon" you bought from me works. Please keep me in the loop how you do with it. Nice meeting everyone!
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it was great to meet you salmonid


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would have loved to make it but I just saw this. Next time I will be there.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah I don't get on OGF much any more, I might have made it, My trip to the LMR paid off, so I socialized with the shad and wipers.  I did meet a young protege', he caught his first wiper in the LMR w/a little coaching. 
Maybe next time. 
LMJ


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Next time I'd like to come, I didn't this time because a one day notice wasn't enough time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

It was nice to put some faces with some names yesterday. Thanks for the dogs and putting it together OSG.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

gibson330usa said:


> It was nice to put some faces with some names yesterday. Thanks for the dogs and putting it together OSG.


I second that. Thanks for putting that together Steve, I had a blast meeting everyone and swapping stories. Too bad there isn't a spot on the LMR that 10 of us could have fished together and landed big fat fish


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

house your a trip


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, it was nice meeting up with some of you guys. Next time I'll either have a few items to swap, or else some new lies...er, I mean, stories...to tell. (Ever wonder why I haven't "figured out" how to post photos yet?)


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

It was a good time. It was good to meet Salmonid, TIC, Zuelkek & Greg; Id already met everybody else and it was good to see yall again. I was glad Trailbreaker could make it; I think it should be our mission to get him a Fish Ohio pin. 
Oldstinky has been putting on some good educational fishing type seminars/clinics at the trail center lately and I certainly appreciate it. I think Im about to turn the corner on my fly casting ability now that I know what Ive been doing wrong & (hopefully) how to fix it.



This post is killing me!!!


trailbreaker said:


> house your a trip


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

OSG said i wasn't doing bad either... i was glad i made it too
before going into OSG place i walked around looking at the art some guy gave me a piece of water mellon, had my gear with me was hoping the river was up


----------

